
Funeral attendees included in gang database via photo surveillance - esaym
https://reason.com/2020/01/16/inclusion-in-texas-gang-membership-database-limits-gun-rights-might-violate-due-process
======
esaym
"On information and belief, Plaintiff alleges that EPPD included him in the
TXGANG database in 2017. On or about August 2017, Plaintiff attended another
motorcyclist's funeral at a Catholic church in El Paso, Texas. Law enforcement
heavily surveilled the funeral and took almost 4,000 photographs of the
funeral's attendees and motorcycles"

------
Mr_JK
How many are cops?

